# Mount Bontrager ION R Light Under Stem?



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

In the attached image (taken from the Bontrager web site), note how the ION light is up-side-down below the stem. How is the light mounted like that!?!? I don't think the rubber mount the light comes with can mount that way... or can it?

I've been riding with my NiteRider 750 on strobe mode this past year, but find it to be rather in-the-way on the top of the bars. Having a brigth strobe below the bars would be nice.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I noticed these on ebay. I thought they looked a little dorky but should work to get the light off the bars.










MTB Bike Bicycle Handlebar Lamp Bracket Holder Phone Extender Mount Extension | eBay


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I figured it out. The light is mounted on a "Blendr" base that as far as I can tell comes with the Elite stem. Bummer. I have a Bontrager XXX stem. Oh well.

Bontrager Elite Stem

Bontrager Elite Stem w/Blendr Mount


----------

